# EasyCarbo dosing questions on a 30L aquarium...



## Ryan Young (4 Jan 2017)

Hi, really quick question about EasyCarbo. 

I have a 30l cube aquarium with RCS and 4 endler guppies.

I rescaped the tank and I think by doing so re introduced diatoms but as I am not entirely sure that this is the cause I have decreased the lighting period, am cleaning the tank more and doing heavier water changes and may also switch to a more powerful canister filter.

To aid with reducing the algae and attempting to grow some Utricularia graminifolia I bought some EasyCarbo, recommended dosing is 1ml per 50L so it will be quite difficult to measure the correct amount for a 30L but my real question is; the label on the bottle says 'daily dosing' and I am apprehensive to start dosing it daily with my job as I am likely to miss days. If I missed a day or two of dosing would this have a more adverse effect on the plants or will it still be a good idea to dose knowing that I may miss a day or two now and again? 

For reference I am using two 11w Dennerle lights and a Dennerle Nano filter which is likely to be replaced by a Eheim classic 250

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Planted Bows (4 Jan 2017)

Hi Ryan,

I use easy carbo. Now I have tested the dosing situation as I also have the same setup as you near enough. IMO it doesn't make any difference from what I can see if you dose daily or weekly.

Just to add though I do inject Co2.


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Young (4 Jan 2017)

Thanks for your reply, would you increase the dosing weekly, the reason I say is it could pose an issue in such a small tank if I am putting quite a large amount of it into the tank at one go rather than small amounts daily?


----------



## Planted Bows (4 Jan 2017)

I dose 4ml a week. I have monte carlo and moss with a water lilly and they seem to be growing nicely.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (4 Jan 2017)

If you need anymore then you can up the dose....on bigger tanks I've been known to dose just over double the recommended dosage with no issues.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Young (4 Jan 2017)

nice, cheers again. I went for 0.8ml and will keep going accordingly


----------



## ian_m (4 Jan 2017)

You must dose liquid carbon daily for a couple of reasons....

1. It should ideally be present before the lights come on and plants start requiring it.
2. Liquid carbon quickly degrades in the tank, even quicker in presence of light and will have probably be gone in less than 24 hours.
3. In high levels (as in big dose every couple of days) can melt plants and be toxic to fish.


----------



## Ryan Young (4 Jan 2017)

ok, providing i remember to dose everyday, i have reduced my lighting so it comes on at 10:30am. I will have left the house by then so will have had time (hopefully) to dose it which means I should be dosing it before lights come on. 
Thanks


----------



## George Kulangara (4 Jan 2017)

It's very easy to overdose with this stuff apparently. What I would do is try to dose daily and if you forget a day or two, there shouldn't be any dramatic effects. On the bottle, does it say you can provide a double dose of 2ml per 50 litres ? If so, adding 1 ml a day should be fine. I personally use a pipette rather than the measuring cup for my nano tank, just to be safe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (5 Jan 2017)

George Kulangara said:


> It's very easy to overdose with this stuff apparently. What I would do is try to dose daily and if you forget a day or two, there shouldn't be any dramatic effects. On the bottle, does it say you can provide a double dose of 2ml per 50 litres ? If so, adding 1 ml a day should be fine. I personally use a pipette rather than the measuring cup for my nano tank, just to be safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes you can double dose but only if it's a heavily planted tank. 

Like I said before I dose Weekly with no issue whatsoever and have done it for years!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (5 Jan 2017)

Planted Bows said:


> Yes you can double dose but only if it's a heavily planted tank.
> 
> Like I said before I dose Weekly with no issue whatsoever and have done it for years!
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



Weekly dosing work's maybe with CO2 injection, but if the product is the only additional Carbon being used,then you must use as directed or don't waste your money buying it for it will have little effect if any with weekly rather than daily dosing.IME


----------



## Planted Bows (5 Jan 2017)

I'd agree with that tbh. As I have that extra Co2 injected, it's not an issue 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Young (7 Jan 2017)

Ok, decided to make sure I am doing daily dosage of 0.8 ml using a pipette as George said, my measuring cup would have been way too inaccurate. Im guessing it is to do with the carbon but if so it has improved things extremely fast as the algae problems I was getting were not that bad but are definitely getting more manageable after cleaning.

Thanks for everyone's input


----------

